# Lone Star Grillz



## 3montes (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with these pits? Thinking about a possible purchase. looks like they are well built have some nice features and are priced right.

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/about.html


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jul 27, 2012)

I was just browsing their products as well.  Especially tempting is the square grill and smoker hybrid, but I want to find out some first hand info before I consider buying.  I figure there's a good reason why the side fire box has been around so long and is the basic design of most smokers, I just don't know the down side of the center fire box though.  I also liked the sfb 24x24 vertical smoker too.  At least they appear well built, just need some confirmation on the performance.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 27, 2012)

They are right up the street from me and they make good products.  The guy use to work for Ritch at Gator Pits and really knows what he is doing.  The only concern I would have is the shipping I have heard some bad stories about that with them.  I know a guy who cooks on one of their pits and he loves it but he lives locally.


----------



## 3montes (Jul 27, 2012)

I was looking at his trailer pits. I like the fact that he has something inbetween the 60 and 84 which is a 72. I talked to Chris several times and he can customize anything you want.

i was going to have a swing out stainless stell prep table built over the wood storage box on the trailer.

One thing I didn't like is he dosen't damper his warmers, to shut them off you close the exhaust but you can't damper it between the smoke chamber where it enters he vertical warmer. So basically you are heating this all the time whether you are using it or not.

However I think he builds a fine pit and would perform well but in the end I went with the one that first caught my eye.

I decided to to go with a custom trailer rig that had the vertical warmer mounted on top of the smoke chamber and is fully dampered for complete control. It was located in Texas and of course I'm in Mn. I had it shipped on a ltl carrier for $1100.

Yep thats the big downside to living in a pit builder free zone! There is one guy in Mpls that I know builds but he is at least a year out so I just bit the bullet and paid the shipping. It's in Mpls right now to be picked up Monday to be brought home. Here are a few gratuitous pics.













tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Jul 27, 2012


















tank41.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Jul 27, 2012


















tank39.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Jul 27, 2012


----------



## mtbken (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice Looking Rig.  I am looking at them as a vertical for the back yard.  Shipping is a bit, but it is off-set by the fact I dont have to pay sales tax.  I am trying to compare them to Stumps, Myron as well as Humpreys and Meadow Creek.  His build quality and attention to details and features seems great! 

wow, what a daunting task.  I will probably be finished researching for summer!  LOL

Ken


----------



## 3montes (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm back at it again. One the verge of adding a Arizona BBQ Outfitters Tombstone Pit built on a trailer. It has the vertical smoker with the Scottsdale Santa Maria grill mounted on the front.

This would be in addition to my current rig pictured above. I will never part with that one.

I'm getting requests to do larger cooking gigs all the time and need some more room so I can cook more at one time. Many of my cooking events are getting upwards of 150 people. The majority of the cooks involves ribs. I can put 16 racks at a time on my current rig so I am often doing 2 separate cooks. I can do pork butts for pulled pork well in advance but I don't like holding ribs very long. Ribs to me are always far better right off the smoker.

So that led me to looking into the vertical smoker which led me to Arizona BBQ. The Santa Maria offers another option for doing quantaties of steaks, chops chicken or whatever.

You can also warm sides or even smoke on the Santa Maria. Amazingly versatile unit.

Anyone have experience with Arizona BBQ Outfitters?


----------

